# Pqrs & asc



## alk@APS (Oct 24, 2012)

Is there any difference in reporting PQRS if you work for a hospital vs an ASC?


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 25, 2012)

DESCRIPTION: 
Percentage of patients, regardless of age, undergoing surgical or therapeutic procedures under general or neuraxial anesthesia of 60 minutes duration or longer, except patients undergoing cardiopulmonary bypass, for whom either active warming was used intraoperatively for the purpose of maintaining normothermia, OR at least one body temperature equal to or greater than 36 degrees Centigrade (or 96.8 degrees Fahrenheit) was recorded within the 30 minutes immediately before or the 15 minutes immediately after anesthesia end time


Definition: For purposes of this measure, “active warming” is limited to over-the-body active warming (e.g., forced air, warm-water garments, and resistive heating blankets).

Active Warming Used Intraoperatively OR At Least One Body Temperature Equal to or Greater than 36 Degrees Centigrade Recorded Within Designated Timeframe 
(Two CPT II codes [4250F & 4255F] are required on the claim form to submit this numerator option) 
CPT II 4250F: Active warming used intraoperatively for the purpose of maintaining normothermia, OR at least one body temperature equal to or greater than 36 degrees Centigrade (or 96.8 degrees Fahrenheit) recorded within the 30 minutes immediately before or the 15 minutes immediately after anesthesia end time. 
AND 
CPT II 4255F: Duration of general or neuraxial anesthesia 60 minutes or longer, as documented in the anesthesia record

http://www.cms.gov/apps/ama/license...012_PhysQualRptg_IndividualClaimsRegistry.zip
______________________________________________________________________
If you look at measure #193 for example, it does not look like they indicate it has to be a particular setting such as outpatient hospital versus free standing ASC to be able report. In outpatient hospital, quality reporting for surgical procedure focuses around timing of antibiotic prior to surgical incision and there is a corresponding PQRS measure for the order of and the adminstration of the antibiotic 1 hour prior prior to the surgical incision. For Inpatient quality reporting they have perioperative tempature management 
question for surgery cases that is similiar to the PQRS measure. ASC focus on monitoring and potentially reducing  adverse encounters such as burns, falls, transfers, and wrong surgical site/patient/implant. The ASC have timing of antibiotic also. I don't believe it matters the setting to report PQRS measures, but the above is just point out the facility and professional measures are related.


----------

